# VOIP & Next Generation 911 Systems



## FM William Burns (Nov 23, 2009)

I found an interesting article and would like to share it with you.

http://www.vpi-corp.com/NG911-Webcast/


----------



## cda (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: VOIP & Next Generation 911 Systems

will be intersting to see how a dispatcher handles the new system???

Will there be a need for more disptachers on duty???


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: VOIP & Next Generation 911 Systems

In our area they will probably say so.  10 years ago I tried to hook them up with city block alarm systems that would cut out the middle man (monitoring facilities).  I had all the equipment, DACTS and DARRS all set under budget and they came back with our people would have to do additional work.  I laughed and explained that they were reading the same monitor and we would knock off 90 seconds off of the reporting process.  So much for team players :lol:


----------

